# Ain't postcard pretty...



## Dalmatian90 (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully will complete most of the garden planting for the year this weekend.

I was able to score a lot of straw last year for the cost of spending an afternoon hauling it home and piling it up. Past experience says maybe 1/3rd to half of this will still be around next spring long as I stack it up again at the end of the season.

The rows "outside the perimeter" are spaced so I can drive my garden tractor between them to mow. 

Row on far left will be a grape trellis once I finish hauling in some pond muckings this weekend to complete it.

Next two rows have tomatoes, eggplants, and peppers nestled in the mulch.

Then comes potatoes.

Summer Squash last row before the fence.

That fence has pole beans growing on the inside. I'll need to tie up some baling twine to make a higher trellis come July. I also need to put up a fishing line scare wire around the outside garden to keep the deer off the beans.

Inside the fence goes stuff deer can't resist -- beans, peas, onions, cabbage, salad greens, etc.

I have to finish re-building some rows on the far side of the garden this weekend to plant some winter squash, cucumbers, and whatever else I'm missing


----------



## Gizzard (May 29, 2013)

Your postcard picture looks fine to me. :msp_thumbup: Rep sent. 

I like the fish line wire for beans also. Hopefully we have a good growing season this year and if your season goes well, you can edit your postcard with a much improved one in a short time.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 5, 2013)

If I ever have the whole thing weeded at once...this universe will cease to exist and we'll all be sucked through a black hole into oblivion.






More pics at Just Ducky: Finally a garden update this year!


----------

